# General > Classified Marketplace >  B&L 22x60 Spotting Scope

## lucznik

This is a Bausch and Lomb 22x60 spotting scope.  For anyone who might not understand the numbers; the magnification is a fixed 22x and the size of the objective lens (the big lens at the end) is 60mm.  A fixed mag scope offers better resolution and a wider field of view as compared to otherwise-equal quality zoom scopes.  

This scope weighs 23 ounces and is great for backpacking.  The leather case in the picture is no work of art  but, it is very serviceable and will be included.  Glass is in perfect condition, no scratches, nicks, scuff marks, etc.  The rest of the scope is also in excellent condition, with only very minor marks from very gentle use. 

I have two other spotting scopes so; I'm looking to reduce some redundancy.

Asking $125 - shipped.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Mischief

Would you trade it for a brand new,w/tags, gear management Scottevest?

----------


## lucznik

> Would you trade it for a brand new,w/tags, gear management Scottevest?


What model, color, size, etc?

----------


## Mischief

Color...Black
Size....XL
No model info that I can see on tags or vest.
On one tag the following
Scottvest/Sev
Gear Management Clothing
Google it

----------


## lucznik

The color is right and the ScotteVest website makes it appear like a pretty awesome peice of gear but, the size is WAY too large for me.  At best I would fit into a Medium.  So, unfortunately, I'll have to pass on the vest.

----------


## crashdive123

Sent you a PM.

----------


## lucznik

Return PM awaiting you...

----------


## lucznik

Sold - Thanks Crash.

----------

